# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Informatike apo Teknologji Informacioni

## cyberarnold

Jam maturant i ketij viti dhe jam ne dileme midis Informatikes dhe Teknologjise se informacionit. Nga ndryshojne? Nga ngjasojne? Cila eshte dege me e mire? Mundesisht cila ofron me shume mundesi punesimi? cfar specializimi mund te vazhdosh per secilen?
gjithashtu mundesisht do te kerkoja info dhe per inxhinieri matematike dhe informatike dhe per specializimin ne kte dege!
flm, Arnold!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## cyberarnold

dhe nje detaj te vogel paskam harruar :S behet fjale per ne fakultetin e shkencave natyrore ne universiteti i tiranes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ali-likova

edhe une jam maturant dhe kam  ndermend te studioj informatiken 
per mendimin tim studio artin e programimit ose teknologji informative sepse tekologjia vetem po avanson dhe zhvillohet dhe mendojse gjen pun leht . . .

----------


## benseven11

Duhet te shkosh te shkolla,ndertesa ku mendon te fillosh studimet dhe kerkosh broshure me informacion per programet qe ka shkolla per informatike ose IT,
per te marre vesh cfare studiohet,lendet,programet.
IT-ja ka  shume fusha studimi te specializuara,informacionin ta jep broshura e shkolles dhe jo forumi.Nuk mund ti studiosh te gjitha,nuk ka shkolle qe te ti mesoje te gjitha.Shiko listen e programeve per IT qe ka shkolla dhe aty zgjedh.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Teorikisht informatika eshte ajo pjese qe meret me anen kompjuterike pra me programimin do mesosh te programosh edhe asgje me shume pak a shume si shkenca kompjuterike ndersa teknologjia e infromacjonit eshte dicka me e gjere pasi te fut me ne detaje reth networkeve edhe redh sistemeve kompjuterike ne pergjithesi. menyra me e mire eshte ajo qe te tha beni shko mer info reth cfare japin keto dege edhe vendos. sa per punesim shqiperia si vend ne zhvillim ne kete fushe ma mer mendja se do kete hapje pune ne te dyja fushat ne usa psh programimi eshte pak a shume si peshku pa uje pasi programimet behen tashme ne vende te botes se 3 ndersa teknologjia informatike ka shume shume shume vende. persa i perket specializimit te dyja deget i kane te hapura mundesite nga me te ndryshmet.


Ardi

----------


## cyberarnold

ja programet mesimore te te dyjave
Informatike => https://sites.google.com/a/fshn.edu....re/informatike
IT => https://docs.google.com/a/fshn.edu.a...ZmJlY2Iy&hl=en

nuk jam i sigurt cte vendos informatika me plq se ka sh programim kurse IT ka me sh rrjeta etj. :S

----------


## Marlind31

Pershendetje. Edhe une qe po ju shkruaj jam maturant dhe ky eshte nje moment shume i veshtire per mua. Do desha nje informacion me te hollesishem ndermejt inxhinierise informatike dhe IT pasi une e kam idene e qarte qe me inxhinieri informatike dal inxhinier po me IT cfare dal une. Si do te quhem?  Me cilen prej tyre mundesohet punesimi dhe mos valle IT eshte si infermeria ose fizioterapia krahasuar me mjekesine???? Ju faleminderit!

----------

